# PCGH Rewind | Henner Schröder und sein Lieblingsvideo



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2018)

*PCGH Rewind | Henner Schröder und sein Lieblingsvideo*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *PCGH Rewind | Henner Schröder und sein Lieblingsvideo* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH Rewind | Henner Schröder und sein Lieblingsvideo*


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (16. März 2018)

*PCGH Rewind | Henner Schröder und sein Lieblingsvideo*

Ja. Ich erinnere mich. 
Ist auch schon weit mehr als 10 Jahre her  

@Redaktion:
Ich besitze zwar alle von Henners amüsanten  PCGH-Retro Videos, aber das Special 
''3D im Wandel der Zeit'' von Ende 2010 bzw. Anfang 2011 kann ich leider nicht mehr finden.

Das war ein ziemlich langer und umfangreicher Heftartikel, den Henner eingelesen hat - war auf DVD dabei.
Ich nehme mal an, es ist leider für mich nicht mehr möglich, da nochmal ranzukommen, oder?

LG


----------



## Meynti (16. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH Rewind | Henner Schröder und sein Lieblingsvideo*

Was macht er heute bzw.  Auch die anderen ehemaligen,  das wäre noch interessant.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (17. März 2018)

*AW: PCGH Rewind | Henner Schröder und sein Lieblingsvideo*

Das war die 06/2011 mit dem Special „15 Jahre 3D“ - sicher, dass du die DVD nicht mehr hast?


----------

